# У его/него сына каникулы



## Pitt

I'd like to know the correct sentence:

_1 У *его* сына каникулы.
2 У *него* сына каникулы.
_
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Awwal12

"У его сына" is the correct variant. "Него" form is used in the genitive case of "он" with prepositions (от него, для него, без него etc.), while here we have a possessive pronoun (!) "его", which is a separate matter.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! I only understand: _*Его* сын каникулы >* His* son is on holiday._
Here _*его  *_is a possessive pronoun (without the preposition* y*)

Is this correct?


----------



## raf8

Pitt said:


> Thanks! I only understand: _*Его* сын каникулы_


It doesn't make a sense. Его сын *на* каникул*ах* = His son is on holiday.
Here "его" is a possessive pronoun.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! Is this translation possible too:
His son is on holiday >_У *него* сын есть каникулы._
His son has got a car > _У *него* сын __есть машина.
_


----------



## raf8

Pitt said:


> Thanks! Is this translation possible too:
> His son is on holiday >_У *него* сын есть каникулы._
> His son has got a car > _У *него* сын __есть машина.
> _


No, no, no. It also doesn't make a sense.
His son is on holiday = У *его* сын*а* каникулы (or my example which I already wrote - "его сын на каникулах")
His son has got a car = У *его* сын*а* есть машина.

Before a noun should be "его". For example:

У его сына есть машина, but У него есть машина (we spoke about someone, for example: Он красивый. У него есть машина. - we spoke about him earlier and speak without a noun - у него есть машина).


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for the good explanation! 
У *его* сын*а /* У него = genitive

Other examples:
*I am on holiday > я на каникулах / У меня есть каникулы.
*
I hope this is correct!


----------



## raf8

Pitt said:


> Thanks for the good explanation!
> У *его* сын*а /* У него = genitive
> 
> Other examples:
> *I am on holiday > я на каникулах / У меня есть каникулы.
> *
> I hope this is correct!


Yes, both are correct. But it's better to say "у меня каникулы" (without "есть") - it is more common phrase.


----------



## Pitt

You have helped me a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Словеса

I am sorry, but «у меня есть каникулы» does not make any sense, in my view. «У меня каникулы», on the contrary, does.


----------



## Drink

Словеса said:


> I am sorry, but «у меня есть каникулы» does not make any sense, in my view. «У меня каникулы», on the contrary, does.



I disagree, although it does sound better without the "есть". Note that you can say "У меня будут/были каникулы."


----------



## Словеса

Drink said:


> I disagree, although it does sound better without the "есть". Note that you can say "У меня будут/были каникулы."


Right, but "были" and "будут" sound as merely technical verbs, while "у меня есть каникулы" sounds for me as an active enunciation of existence: there is a certain kind of vacations, and it is defined by the fact that they belong to me. Imagining such specific kind of vacations is very weird. Maybe this understanding is just for this mood, but I don't think so. For "now I am on vacations" there is "у меня сейчас каникулы".


----------



## raf8

I've already written about it. 

A quote:
_But it's better to say "у меня каникулы" (without "есть")._


----------



## Словеса

raf8 said:


> A quote:
> _But it's better to say "у меня каникулы" (without "есть")._


Indeed, what I added was that the version with _есть_ is not just non-common, but impossible and has a different (impossible) sense.


----------



## Johnoldman

Pitt said:


> I'd like to know the correct sentence:
> 
> _1 У *его* сына каникулы.
> 2 У *него* сына каникулы.
> _
> Thanks in advance!


First.


----------



## Pitt

In my opinion is correct:

*He* is on holiday > У *него* каникулы.
*She* is on holiday >  У *неё* каникулы.

Am I right?


----------



## raf8

Pitt said:


> In my opinion is correct:
> 
> *He* is on holiday > У *него* каникулы.
> *She* is on holiday >  У *неё* каникулы.
> 
> Am I right?


Yes, you're right.


----------



## Pitt

raf8 said:


> Yes, you're right.



Thanks a lot!


----------

